# WD-65837 HDMI audio



## mhammett (Jul 19, 2007)

My WD-65837 should be here tomorrow. I was looking at what cables I'll need with my setup and I noticed that the spec sheets for the TV say that it supports PCM digital stereo signals on the HDMI ports. I was hoping to use the TV to switch between my DirecTV, XBox, etc. However, if it only supports stereo on the HDMI, what good does the digital output do?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Dolby Digital output is mainly for those that use a seperate AVR and speakers (which everyone should do).

Are you planning on just using the TV for audio?

If so, just connect everything via HDMI to the display. No, it won't be DD, but since you're using the displays speakers it wouldn't matter anyway.


PS. Nice display. Got mine last Wednesday.


----------



## mhammett (Jul 19, 2007)

I'll be turning off the TV's speakers. I have a 5.1 surround system, but the receiver doesn't support HDMI. I'd like to use the TV to be the AV switch.


----------



## mhammett (Jul 19, 2007)

> 8. DIGITAL AUDIO OUTPUT
> This output sends Dolby Digital or PCM digital audio to your digital A/V surround sound receiver. Incoming analog audio is converted by the TV to PCM digital audio. If you have a digital A/V receiver, in most cases this is the only audio connection needed between the TV and your A/V receiver.





> The HDMI inputs support uncompressed standard and high-definition digital video formats and PCM digital stereo audio.


DOH



> IMPORTANT
> HDMI and Audio Signals
> Digital Surround Sound: The TV's HDMI inputs
> can receive digital stereo audio signals only. To
> ...


This is the dumbest thing I've ever seen!!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

mhammett said:


> I'll be turning off the TV's speakers. I have a 5.1 surround system, but the receiver doesn't support HDMI. I'd like to use the TV to be the AV switch.


My receiver doesn't support HDMI either, just use optical from your components to the receiver and HDMI from the components to the display. Keep the volume on the Mits all the way down to zero.

It's a bad idea to use a TV as an HDMI switch.


----------



## mhammett (Jul 19, 2007)

Well, doing it your way, I'll have to switch inputs on both the TV and the receiver. It's bad enough I'll have to use another remote, whether for an AV switch or another receiver.

I sent them an email complaining, but I doubt that'll accomplish anything.

AV switch recommendations? I'll look around at a new receiver.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

mhammett said:


> Well, doing it your way, I'll have to switch inputs on both the TV and the receiver. It's bad enough I'll have to use another remote, whether for an AV switch or another receiver.
> 
> I sent them an email complaining, but I doubt that'll accomplish anything.
> 
> AV switch recommendations? I'll look around at a new receiver.


Buy a Harmony remote. It's a big help.


----------



## mhammett (Jul 19, 2007)

sigma1914 said:



> Buy a Harmony remote. It's a big help.


I need RF control for my DirecTV. That leaves me with the 900, which I'm not sure could even control the DirecTV via RF and costs $400.

Thanks, though.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

mhammett said:


> I sent them an email complaining, but I doubt that'll accomplish anything.


To Mits? It operates just like every other TV in this regard.

There's many HDMI switching receivers for under $500

You also don't need an RF remote, you can use any Harmony with an IR repeater if your DVR is in a cabinet.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I don't understand why these newer TVs don't have a pass through feature for the DD audio via the HDMI input and Toslink output.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

1. most of them make AVR's too and they rather you buy another one of those.
2. Only 1% of people need it.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

mhammett said:


> I need RF control for my DirecTV. That leaves me with the 900, which I'm not sure could even control the DirecTV via RF and costs $400.
> 
> Thanks, though.


He 890 costs $140 used - $220 new & does RF and Directv boxes.


----------

